# óráig vagy órát



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

 Szerintetek időtartam kifejezése esetében, helyes az _-ig_ használata, vagy "jobb" a tárgyeset (esetleg más megoldás)?

 Példák:
 Az utazás Pozsonyból Pestre négy órá*ig* tartott.
 Az utazás Pozsonyból Pestre négy és fél órá*ig* tartott.
 Az utazás Pozsonyból Pestre négy órá*t* tartott.
 Az utazás Pozsonyból Pestre négy és fél órá*t* tartott.
 ....

 Pontosítás:
 1. "négy óráig" jelentheti azt is, hogy "négyig" (16:00-ig), tehát nem egyértelmű ...
2. Esetleg "Pozsonytól Pestig ..." vagy valami más. Tehát nem kell feltétlenül a "nyakatekert" példáimhoz ragaszkodni  ...

 Kíváncsian várom válaszaitokat és előre is köszi


----------



## tomtombp

A "négy óráig" valószínűleg helyes, ilyen megfogalmazásban nem is feltétlenül kétértelmű. A "négy órát tartott" valahogy nem igazán tetszik.
Én, ha pontosan akarnék fogalmazni, így mondanám:
négy órán át tartott
négy órán keresztül tartott
négy óra hosszú volt
esetleg:
négy órát vett igénybe


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem mindkét megoldás létező, jó és az egyéntől és persze egy kicsit a szövegkörnyezettől is függ, hogy épp melyiket használja. 

A "t"-s változat (nem tárgyeseti rag, hanem a régi hely/időhatározós toldalék!) egy kicsit régebbi ízű (valószínűleg ezért nem tetszik tomnak), de szerintem abszolút nem bántóan. Én a magam részéről kifejezetten szeretem és használom, mert változatosabbá teszi a nyelvet, ha nem mindig ugyanazt a fajta toldalékot használjuk.
(Látszik a fenti listából is, hogy ez általános tendencia a magyarban.)


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem mindkét megoldás létező, jó és az egyéntől és persze egy kicsit a szövegkörnyezettől is függ, hogy épp melyiket használja.
> 
> A "t"-s változat (nem tárgyeseti rag, hanem a régi hely/időhatározós toldalék!) egy kicsit régebbi ízű (valószínűleg ezért nem tetszik tomnak), de szerintem abszolút nem bántóan.



Érdekes, hogy a "*négy órát* utaztunk, mire odaértünk"-ben viszont tetszik


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Érdekes, hogy a "*négy órát* utaztunk, mire odaértünk"-ben viszont tetszik


Pont erről van szó .... Ha jobban belegondolok, akkor tkp. ez a kérdésem indítéka/lényege. Ugyanis némely esetben _négy órát_, más esetben _négy órán át_, _négy óráig_, esetleg négy _órán keresztül_ stb....  "tetszik" nekem jobban. Nincs olyan, ami mindig "stimmel"? ...



Zsanna said:


> ... A "t"-s változat (nem tárgyeseti rag, hanem a régi hely/időhatározós toldalék!) ...


 A "-t" mint helyhatározós toldalék világos (lásd:_ itt, ott, mellett, helyett, alatt, Pécsett, stb ...). _De időhatározói ragként való alkalmazására valahogy nem találok példákat (ami persze nem feltétlenül jelenti azt, hogy nincsenek) ...


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, bocs, helyesbítenem kell: a négy órát utaztunk "t"-je tárgyrag-féle, ha jól emlékszem, tárgyhatározói rag a neve. (Próbáltam már utánanézni, de még nem találtam meg a választ!) Ez a fajta toldalék is létezik hely és időhatározós funkcióban: a te példád épp az időhatározós, és helyhatározós lehet a "t" pl. _az erdő*t* járom_ kifejezésben. (Az nagyon gyakori, hogy ugyanaz a toldalék használható hely és idő kifejezésére, olyat nehéz találni, ami nem. Gondolj pl. a helyhatározós: "az iskolá*ban*" és az időhatározós: "ebben a minutum*ban*" kifejezésekre.)

De amiket fent (no.5) itt megadtál (itt, ott, stb.), azokat teljesen másnak érzem, hiszen a "t" nemcsak a szó szerves része, hanem tényleg nem is szükséges, hogy tárgyas ige járuljon hozzájuk. (Ráadásul a tárgy ragját nem duplázzuk soha.) Ilyen jellegű szó időhatározós értelemben lehetne pl. a _mos*t*_, de eredetileg a nemrég emlegetett _éjféltáj*t*_ szóra gondoltam, ahol a "t" nem tárgyrag.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna . A _-t_ mint régi, ma már nem produktív, lokativusz rag (vagy helyhatározós toldalék) teljesen egyértelmű, etimológialag jelen van az _itt, ott, mellett,_ _ehelyt_ stb ... szavakban is (a dupla _t-_nek is meg van a magyarázata). 


> Gondolj pl. a helyhatározós: "az iskolá*ban*" és az időhatározós: "ebben a minutum*ban*" kifejezésekre ... _éjféltáj*t*_ ...


 Persze, de véleményem szerint itt is eredetileg helyhatározó ragokról van szó, másodlagos időhatározós alkalmazásban. Erre más nyelvekben is találunk példákat. 


> ... _az erdő*t* járom ..._


Ez szerintem tárgyeset (értelemszerűen, de a _járni _tárgyas ragozása miatt is: _járo*m*_).

Szerintem fontos még egy szempont: "_az út négy órá*t* tartott_" esetében nem _időt _vagy _időpontot _fejezünk ki, hanem _időtartamot_. Vagyis nem "mikor" hanem "mennyi*t*" tartott (= vett igénybe) az út. Ézért érzékelem ezt a szerkezetet tárgyesetnek (illetve akkuzatívusznak, ami alátámasztható más nyelvekből is).


----------



## Olivier0

Egyetértek francisgranadával, nem csak a régi lokativusrag megkövesült maradványai ezek, hanem a tárgyas szerkezet sokféle használatai, ld. itt: "Lépj hármat", "Egy kicsit félek", "Sétáltam egy jót", "Mit vitatkozol vele?", stb.
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Ez érdekes, újra elolvastam, amit fentebb írtam, de újra csak az jön ki belőle, hogy én is ezt mondtam. (= Nem értem, hogy hol van vita köztünk, francis és Olivier.)

Illetve azt tettem hozzá, hogy van viszont olyan "t"/"tt" toldalék is, aminek semmilyen tárgyragos voltát nem érzékelek.

De azért talán találok pontosításra szoruló aspektusokat:
1) "itt is eredetileg helyhatározó ragokról van szó, másodlagos időhatározós alkalmazásban" - érdekelne, hogy találtál-e erre valamilyen megbízható forrást. (Én arra tippelek, hogy ezek párhuzamosan futó alkalmazások voltak, nem volt egyik sem alárendelve a másiknak, de nekem nincs erre vonatkozóan határozott forrásom.) 

2) szerintem ha arról van szó, hogy helyhatározós toldalékok időhatározós szerepet is betölthetnek, akkor majdnem mindegy, hogy egy adott mondatban időtartamot vagy éppen időpontot jelölnek-e. (Időt, nem helyet.)

A francis által idézett mondatban (no.7: "_az út négy órá*t* tartott"_) nem a "mennyit?" kérdőszót használnám, hanem a "mennyi ideig" vagy "hány órát/óráig" kérdéseket, amitől egyből világos lesz a kapcsolat az idővel.


----------



## Akitlosz

Szerintem meg is válaszoltál magadnak.

Az utazás Pozsonyból Pestre négy órá*t* tartott.

A négy óráig az azt jelenti, hogy négy órakor értünk Pestre. Ekkor lett vége az utazásnak. Nem időtartamot jelent, hanem időpontot.
Tehát tárgyeset a helyesebb.

A négy óráig érj haza nem azt jelenti, hogy 4 órát csavaroghatsz, hanem azt, hogy 4 óra előtt érj haza!


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz, ha alszol rá egyet vagy más példát is látsz rá, lehet, hogy megváltozik a véleményed.
Pl. szerinted ez a kérdés: 

"Medd*ig* tart ez még ez a zenebona?!" 

Arra kérdez rá, hogy hány órakor fog befejeződni vagy inkább arra, hogy még "mekkora _időtartam_*ig*" (_medd*ig*_) kell ezt hallgatnunk?

Viszont attól tartok, hogy mindkettőtök (eredetileg francis) kétkedésének lehet valamilyen használathoz kapcsolódó alapja, amit nem vettünk még észre.


----------



## Akitlosz

"Medd*ig* tart ez még ez a zenebona?!"

- 4 óráig. (Azaz 4 órakor lesz vége.)
*VAGY:*
- Még fél órát, (tárgyeset) / még fél óra (alanyeset)

Az világos, hogy van olyan értelmű használata a válaszokban az -ig toldaléknak, amilyenre ti gondoltok.

De nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy az nyelvtanilag nem téves a válaszoló részéről, illetve akár a kérdező részéről.

Mert ha arra vagyok kíváncsi, hogy

-Milyen  hosszú ez a zenebona?
- Másfél órás.

Akkor ezt kérdezem.

Az is lehet, hogy csupán arról van szó, hogy a meddig kérdésre az egyik ember relatívan válaszol a mostani helyzethez képest (még négy óráig (időtartam)) a másik pedig abszolút értelemben (délután négy óráig (időpont)).


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ... Az is lehet, hogy csupán arról van szó, hogy a meddig kérdésre az egyik ember relatívan válaszol a mostani helyzethez képest (még négy óráig (időtartam)) a másik pedig abszolút értelemben (délután négy óráig (időpont)).


 Igen, én is ilyesmire gondolok.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, lehetséges, de én olyasmire gondoltam, hogy lehet, hogy az ige valamilyen természete is befolyásolhatja. 

Viszont már maga maga a kérdés is érdekes, amennyiben a kérdőszó az _-ig_ toldalékot tartalmazza, ennek ellenére a válasznak nem kell kötelezően "x ideig" alakúnak lennie (azaz megadhatunk _időpontot_ ugyanúgy, mint _időtartamot_ is).


----------

